# how to unplug maf sensor?



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

I am new to vw's and was wondering if someone could let me know how to remove the maf sensor to install an aftermarket intake. I got the air temp sensor off by gently pulling it out of the hole, but the maf sensor looks like i might need to push down on a clip or sumpin to remove it, im afraid if i just pull it straight out i risk breaking it and having to buy a new one. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

My Carbonio instructions say:
Disconnect the wire that leads to the MAF sensor by depressing its fixing clip and by pulling apart. Note that the fit will be snug however if too much force is necessary, then the fixing clip is not being depressed enough.
The MAF sensor itself is not taken out of the original tubing for this intake, though. You might was to be a bit more specific about what you're trying to install.


_Modified by Jon1983 at 6:37 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Do you happen to know if the fixing clip is on the wide side or short side of the sensor cuz its kind of a rectangular shape on the my rabbit


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (turbojetpower)*

sorry i have a neuspeed p flo short ram intake and i am suppose to take off tha maf sensor and install a bracket ontop of it to insert it back onto the maf housing once the maf housing is bolted on the heat shield


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (turbojetpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojetpower* »_Do you happen to know if the fixing clip is on the wide side or short side of the sensor cuz its kind of a rectangular shape on the my rabbit

I'm not sure... I'm doing my install tomorrow.







I just had the instructions sitting here on the desk.


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojetpower* »_sorry i have a neuspeed p flo short ram intake and i am suppose to take off tha maf sensor and install a bracket ontop of it to insert it back onto the maf housing once the maf housing is bolted on the heat shield

In the picture from my instructions, there are 2 screws/bolts holding the MAF assembly to the housing. Seems pretty straight forward?


----------



## bohemianleper (Apr 25, 2009)

Since I just put on a P-Flo this morning and changed it, I can confirm its the upper tab part of the clip on the long side. I just kinda pressed up and in on it and wiggled a bit and it popped right off. 




_Modified by bohemianleper at 11:45 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

alskdjfskdjflaksdf
I attempted my install today and that clip would not budge, so I gave up.


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Awsome you guys i will try the tab on the long side up in and wiggle


----------



## n5jjr (Feb 25, 2005)

*Me too!*

On an 05 tdi beetle. On mine the clip is on the same side as the cable instead of on the opposite side, as in the pics in this thread. My clip won't move either. I put a little silicone spray on it but that didn't help. Any recommendations would be REALLY appreciated!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

don't get any of that silicone spray near your maf sensor unless you want to damage it. that stuff is not safe for mafs or o2 sensors.

and as far as the harness clip goes, just take your time and study it you may need a small pick to "loosen" the clips on each side; you know, just to get them moving.

good luck...


----------

